# pregnant guppy



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey all,

I have a pregnant guppy that has been this way for a while. However just today she started to lay on the bottom of the tank and not move very much. As of yesterday she was eating and swimming around, i'm not sure if she ate anything today. Also she has become darker in color, Is anything wrong with her?
Thanks


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

They usually are pregnant for about 28 days. Plus or minus a few days depending on temperature. 
Hiding, and hovering either near the bottom or top sounds like she is about ready to deliver. I am not sure about the change in color, though. Mine do not seem to. They just get so big they look like they will burst, then the next time I see them they are half that size. Then I know to look in the really fine plants at the tank surface for fry.


----------



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

she has been pregnant well over 28 days...i mean almost 2 months. Believe me I know it sounds crazy but its true. I have kept track. Also she is not hovering near the bottom, she is laying on the bottom. She moves a little here and there, and she has gotten darker for sure. Mainly her back, not so much the stomach area.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

a photo would help though the fish is likely just perpetually fat whether its fry in there or not.


----------



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

i would add a pic but it says its too big.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have had some really large boddied females that would carry for a couple months then have 50 or more fry. Try feeding organic pea baby food. If she is just plugged up that will help her go also do a water change& drop the temp 1 or 2 degrees


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I too have had guppies "pregnant" for up to a month and a half. Recently this occurred in one of my 10 gallon tanks. I kept noticing babies but didn't know where they were coming from, gradually she became thinner and there were at least 35 of them in the tank. I ended up giving 5 of my fry to my girlfriend, and sold the rest on e-bay for .25 cents a pop.

While they were fun to keep, there was nothing too special regarding the ones I had. I am in the process of removing all the guppy fry from my 33, since I moved in some new fish.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

matt1045 said:


> i would add a pic but it says its too big.


You have to resize it on your camera before you import in to your computer...or crop the photo...so it's smaller then it should work...


----------



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

ok here is the pic...thanks for the tip.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

She should pop any time now like i said try a water change should work


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Did you move her to another tank? Or do you always keep her in a bare bottom tank? Could be she's stressed, does she have some place to hide... even guppies like to hide sometimes...


----------



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

well to answer Wicca, the problem was never when she will pop or not pop. She has had many babies over the past year and a half. My main concern was that she was laying on the bottom.

LVK, I have always kept my breeding trio in this tank and moved the young once they were a little bigger. I have done a few changes in decor but its their home tank and the other 2 seem to be just fine. I have a nice rock in their with a little hiding spot in the back. 

well to update. She died after giving birth. I have babies finally, but momma guppy must have had some complications. She has given me many little ones over her year or so with me. I'm sorry to see her go this way.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

She was probally just too old!


----------

